# [RISOLTO] Wireless ipw3945: problema accesso WPA2

## starise

Ciao a tutti. Dopo innumerevoli tentativi di risolvere il problema, sono costretto a rivolgermi qui sul forum.

Sul mio notebook: Dell XPS M1330, ho una scheda wireless Intel ipw3945.

```
# lspci | grep Wireless

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

 che viene rilevata sia dal driver Intel ipw3945, sia dai nuovi iwlwifi

Come gestore delle reti utilizzo NetworkManager. Kernel: linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2

In pratica non riesco ad accedere alle reti WPA che contengono dei "numeri" nella passphrase.

Se mi collego ad esempio alla mia rete con una parola chiave tipo: "ciao", questa viene riconosciuta e la rete abilitata.

Se invece cambio la password in "ciao22", la rete viene rigettata.

Non riesco proprio a risolvere questo problema. La cosa succede sia coi drivers ipw3945, sia con iwlwifi.

E' fondamentale per me poichè tutte le reti a cui mi collego mie e non mie hanno numeri nella passphrase.

Ecco qualche info in più (al momento uso i drivers iwlwifi):

```

# configurazione kernel

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

```

```
# emerge -pv iwlwifi

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.1.21-r1  USE="ipw3945 -ipw4965" 0 kB 

```

Configurazione router: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/1094/screenroutzw6.jpg

----------

## flocchini

io ho la tua scheda e funziona perfettamente con net-wireless/ipw3945 e relative dipendenze. Per la gestione del tutto (anche della wired   :Cool:   ) ho abbandonato l'instabile networkmanager (che non permette nemmeno una config statica) passando a wicd con grande godimento

non ho trovato un'ebuild in overlay, pertanto ho fatto un mix di questo e questo ottenendo

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-www/netscape-flash/netscape-flash-9.0.60.0_beta100107.ebuild,v 1.1 2007/10/02 19:44:48 lack Exp $

inherit versionator

DESCRIPTION="WICD"

MY_P=${PN}_${PV}-src

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

HOMEPAGE="http://wicd.sourceforge.net/"

IUSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86"

LICENSE="GPL"

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="sys-apps/dbus

dev-python/dbus-python

dev-python/pygtk

>=x11-libs/gtk+-2"

src_install() {

        cd ${WORKDIR} && cp -a * ../image

        insinto /

}

pkg_postinst(){

einfo

einfo Remember that you had started dbus-daemon!

einfo Now you must first start the daemon with this command:

einfo  /etc/init.d/wicd start

einfo After you can start the gui whth this command:

einfo  /opt/wicd/gui.py

einfo for run this program you don?t need be root, but for run

einfo the daemon you must have the root privilege

einfo

}
```

che e' un ebuild per l'ultima versione testing 1.3.8 di wicd, che anche se e' testing e' cmq piu' stabile di networkmanager e funziona moooolto meglio imho. Al cambio di versione, salvo cambi di dipendenze, dovrebbe essere sufficiente rinominare l'ebuild. E' da rivedere l'init perche' richiede delle dipendenze, ma a me funziona

Provalo e vedi un po' se risolvi  :Smile: 

----------

## starise

Ti ringrazio molto, avevo già sentito parlare di wicd. Però al momento vorrei cercare prima di risolvere questo problema. Per le mie esigenze (mi sposto parecchio tra wireless di casa mia, università, casa della ragazza ecc...) NetworkManager mi sembra molto buono.

Proverò sicuramente wicd comunque!  :Wink: 

PS: Una domanda: con il driver ipw3945, anche tu devi mettere la preup() function in /etc/conf.d/net, altrimenti non parte? Perchè proprio a causa di questo ho preferito sostituire ipw3945 con iwlwifi. a volte ipw3945 mi ha costretto a fare "echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/*/rf_kill" poichè mi moriva la scheda!

PPS: More info sul problema:

```
#dmesg

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (reason=15)

wlan0: deauthenticated

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (capab=0x411 status=13 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (capab=0x411 status=13 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

wlan0: association with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e timed out

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e, but not in authenticate state - ignored

wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (capab=0x411 status=13 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (capab=0x411 status=13 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

wlan0: association with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e timed out

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (capab=0x411 status=13 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: associate with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e

wlan0: invalid aid value 0; bits 15:14 not set

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:17:3f:46:75:0e (capab=0x411 status=13 aid=0)

wlan0: AP denied association (code=13)

wlan0: association with AP 00:17:3f:46:75:0e timed out

```

----------

## flocchini

giuro che a me non succede. E ti diro' di piu', ho la tua stessa revisione hardware stando a lspci e il tuo stesso kernel... Se lascip erdere networkmanager e fai tutto da shell riesci a connetterti o hai casini lo stesso?

----------

## crisandbea

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> giuro che a me non succede. E ti diro' di piu', ho la tua stessa revisione hardware stando a lspci e il tuo stesso kernel... Se lascip erdere networkmanager e fai tutto da shell riesci a connetterti o hai casini lo stesso?

 

credo c'entri poco il NetworkManager, a meno che starise  non abbia errato qualcosa nella configurazione per la rete in questione,  oppure hai installato iwlwifi senza prima rimuovere ipw3945, e senza effettuare una configurazione corretta, dell'interfaccia.  Io utilizzo iwlwifi sullo stesso controller "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)", per di più su un portatile Dell, ma non XPS, opterei quindi per una errata configurazione della rete da parte di "starise" .

ciauz

----------

## starise

Ho provato a far partire manualmente usando gli script di init + wpa_supplicant.

Ed ecco il risultato:

```
starbook starise # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported        [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

```
starbook starise # cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis"

```

```
starbook starise # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="starnet"

  psk="password"

  # The higher the priority the sooner we are matched

  priority=5

}

```

----------

## flocchini

guarda, a me networkmanager fa incasinare la rete wired della dock station ogni tot... Senza va liscia. Non so perche' ne' mi interessa, ma networkmanager evidentemente qualcosa faceva. Non assicuro che anche in questo caso sia colpa sua ma escluderlo a priori non mi sembra una buona idea :p

----------

## crisandbea

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> guarda, a me networkmanager fa incasinare la rete wired della dock station ogni tot... Senza va liscia. Non so perche' ne' mi interessa, ma networkmanager evidentemente qualcosa faceva. Non assicuro che anche in questo caso sia colpa sua ma escluderlo a priori non mi sembra una buona idea :p

 

il NetworkManager funziona benino se vengono eliminati   dall' init   i link simbolici relativi alle varie interfaccie, e se devi usare wpa_supplicant, il file di configurazione va eliminato,  seguendo questa guida la configurazione è corretta   http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager , poi sicuramente possono esserci problemi, ma ciò dipende sempre da come si configura,  io ho sempre rinnegato il NetworkManager, ma trovandomi ad avere varie reti wifi tutte con wpa  , mi veniva comodo avere un modo per selezionarle senza stare ogni volta a modificare il file di configurazione di wpa_supplicant, o crearni ennemila,  tutto qua.   ed ora lo uso senza problemi con i driver per scheda widi  iwlwifi.

ciauz

----------

## starise

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> trovandomi ad avere varie reti wifi tutte con wpa  , mi veniva comodo avere un modo per selezionarle senza stare ogni volta a modificare il file di configurazione di wpa_supplicant, o crearni ennemila,  tutto qua.

  quoto. stesse motivazioni.

schermata di configurazione router: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/1094/screenroutzw6.jpg

----------

## koma

 *starise wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   trovandomi ad avere varie reti wifi tutte con wpa  , mi veniva comodo avere un modo per selezionarle senza stare ogni volta a modificare il file di configurazione di wpa_supplicant, o crearni ennemila,  tutto qua.  quoto. stesse motivazioni.
> 
> schermata di configurazione router: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/1094/screenroutzw6.jpg

 

Stardust   :Laughing: 

----------

## starise

Non capisco come ho fatto a risolvere il problema.

Ho dato:

```
# rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring

# emerge -C networkmanager

# emerge --depclean

# emerge -av networkmanager

# reboot

```

Adesso mi ha preso la password. Tuttavia ancora non capisco perchè non funzioni con gli init script.

Adesso devo solo capire perchè mai il /var/log/messages mi è tempestato di questi errori ogni 6 secondi:

```

Dec 14 17:44:05 starbook NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported

Dec 14 17:44:11 starbook NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported

Dec 14 17:44:17 starbook NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported

Dec 14 17:44:23 starbook NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - Access type not supported
```

----------

## starise

Per risolvere gli errori ho compilato nel kernel il modulo dcdbas, firmware dell ed emerso i pacchetti userspace relativi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

io sto passando dai driver ipw3945 agli iwlwifi.

Sto avendo un sacco di casini per colpa di questi driver e qualcuno mi ha consigliato networkmanager anche se per il momento secondo me non funziona. Quando uscirà la versione 0.7 forse se ne riparlerà.

Prima di questo aggiornamento utilizzavo

ipw3945

ipw3945d

wpa_supplicant

wpa_gui

Ora invece ho installato iwlwifi e sono nella c...a. Tutti a dire che funzionano bene, sono migliori, ma a me non funziona nulla.

Posto quì perché ho bisogno di alcuni chiarimenti su Wicd e per chi volesse documentarsi sulla mia sfigata vicenda ecco il link.   :Sad: 

Vorrei sapere se Wicd fa al caso mio e le necessità che ho sono le seguenti:

-eth0 Ethernet con IP statico

-DNS statici

-eth1 Wifi con IP statico

-crittografia WPA2-PSK

-possibilità eventuale di utilizzare dhcpcd quando mi connetto a reti che hanno un dhcp server.

La scheda wireless viene riconosciuta e prima con i driver ipw3945 funzionava tutto a parte qualche piccolissimo problema di interruzione dell'associazione con l'access point.

----------

## crisandbea

per wicd guarda qui ti dice tutto ciò cui vuoi sapere.

ciauz

----------

